# I Did It Now!



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

For some reason, probably my stupidity we were using regular two ply toilet paper on vacation in july. Thus causing a problem with the black tank draining. I did get it empty by using a hose but I can still see toilet paper in the black tank. Is there anyway to fix this problem and how can I get the remaining paper out of there. We're leaving tomorrow for a weekend trip? thanks in advance..................I did purchase a giant bundle of the rv paper to use from now on.............................why do I do these things to myself?

thanks

Howie and Squirly


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Have you tried a Flush King type product. This doesn't spray the tank like some of the other products that you have to install. Rather, it hooks up to the sewer connection and really helps to flush out the gunk.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Howie... Howie... Howie...
How many times do we have to tell you???








OK, here is what you have to do...

STEP 1
Get about 12 feet of good, sturdy, nylon climbers rope (the kind that dosen't stretch... this is important!).

STEP 2
Now tie one end around Squirly's waist.

Hey, nobody said this would be easy!

OK, new step 1. Put on your best running shoes. You're gonna need them!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

You could try adding some extra water and a bunch of ice down the toilet before you pull out for your weekend trip. The ice will move around the tank and loosen anything that is sticking on the sides of the tank. You would want to dump the tank as soon as you get hooked up at the campsite to remove all that you can.

Have fun this weekend.

Gary


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I read somewhere that Scotts paper is RV safe so I picked some up at Wally World and it does indeed say it on the package. We used it our first trip. It's cheaper than buying from an RV supply. Has anyone else used it? Is it safe?


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

FraTra said:


> I read somewhere that Scotts paper is RV safe so I picked some up at Wally World and it does indeed say it on the package. We used it our first trip. It's cheaper than buying from an RV supply. Has anyone else used it? Is it safe?


We use it ALL the time. As you said waaaayyyy cheaper. No problems so far- even after a chili supper


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

What Gary said. About a gallon of water and a bag or two of CRUSHED ice then dump when you arrive at the camp site.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Once you do get the tank cleaned, try using a capful of LIQUID Calgon water softener along with a few gallons of water, after you have dumped and before you travel back home. The Calgon will coat the insides of your holding tanks and make them slick, which should help keep anything from sticking to the inside.

(You can find the Calgon alongside laundry detergents, in your grocery store - we got ours at a Super Wal-Mart)

I also add the Thetfords at the same time.

Just my two cents!

Scoutr2


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Take it from someone who had the same issues use the ice on youre way and dump when you get there.
Have a quickie flush installed it helps, when you learn how to use it the right way. GOOD LUCK and HAPPY CAMPINg


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Now if we could just solve the whole "indestructable tampons" issue, black tank life would be complete...

Reverie


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I read somewhere that Scotts paper is RV safe so I picked some up at Wally World and it does indeed say it on the package. We used it our first trip. It's cheaper than buying from an RV supply. Has anyone else used it? Is it safe?


Our Wally World sells RV toilet paper. I don't even think about the cost. Better to be safe than sorry.

Mark


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

OK, Howie and Squirly,
Listen to the "voice of experience" about the ice and water thingy. Be VERRRRY careful when you're putting the ice down the drain that you don't get too hasty.......let it go in slowly, and don't try to "dump" the bag in.
My advice? Get a 16 oz. cup or something and scoop it into the toilet drain. The reason I am so "knowledgeable" about these things? My black tank didn't rinse well, when I left Topsail Hill, in June.
Well, I had just learned of this wonderful treatment, so I stopped and bought a bag of ice, carried it in and began dumping from the bag.







Didn't take long before the "hole" became clogged, so I reached up, grabbed my bottle of bodywash, and tried to shove the ice down. Well, the ice went SWOOOOSH














, the body wash slipped from my hand







, and is presently located in my (former) 27RSDS black tank!! Believe me when I say, there was NO way to get it out.....I even tried "spearing" it with an extension cooking fork, that I promptly placed in the dumpster.







I took alot of kidding about it, too, needless to say.







Oh, don't forget to put a double-dose of chemicals to further help break down the paper!!
Darlene


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> You could try adding some extra water and a bunch of ice down the toilet before you pull out for your weekend trip. The ice will move around the tank and loosen anything that is sticking on the sides of the tank. You would want to dump the tank as soon as you get hooked up at the campsite to remove all that you can.
> 
> Have fun this weekend.
> 
> Gary


I'll have to agree with Gary with this one
Let us know how you make out

Don


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions gang. We appreciate it! Yesterday I did buy one of those spray wands that have the spinning end on it and will use that later but for now I've just added some crushed ice and extra water and extra blue stuff to help clear this up.................... wasn't camping supposed to be easy? lol Thanks again and I'll let you know how we make out...............

"if it wasn't for Outbackers help I'd...................................."

Keep on Backin'


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for the advice.............. I put about 10lbs. of crushed ice in and took the 2 hour drive to lake in wood campground and let the tank fill up and dumped that baby and I swear the hose was gonna come out the hole! lol...................... I looked in the tank and couldn't see and paper what so ever................... seems that that has done the trick and that I've learned another lesson in black tank madness.........

thanks,

Howie and Squirly...........


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Howie... Howie... Howie...
> How many times do we have to tell you???
> 
> 
> ...


*OMG! ROTFLMAO*


----------

